
Vaping links to Covid risk are becoming clear - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/04/health/covid-vaping-smoking.html
======
bookofjoe
>Association Between Youth Smoking, Electronic Cigarette Use, and Coronavirus
Disease 2019

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1054139X2...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1054139X20303992)

